# Norwegian Star disabled



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

The attached may be of interest to some 'up to date' people on here especially the repair concepts adopted to (hopefully) keep the vessel at sea. Interim report only but we may see the final report in 2020 or so.

It's all too new fangled for me. (Jester)

https://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/investigation_reports/2017/mair/329-mo-2017-003/

Sorry about the title. I intended to say 'Norwegian Star disabled report' but something went wrong. I tried to amend the title but it seems that I cannot.(Cloud) Then tried to delete the thread and start again but I can't do that either.(Cloud)


----------

